# Just a red velvet? Or....



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's something I haven't seen before in my racers. I have a sex-linked pair that produced two red babies. They are velvets, like the dad, and red like the mom. BUT this guy looks awful dark! Mom doesn't look darker than normal and I can't really tell with dad. What kind(s) of modifiers do you think this little guy has in him? Looks a bit like red velvet indigo? But where would that come from? Not the dad for sure. I've already given away one of the babies, but both had dark grey in the flights and their tails are grey/red with a washed out tail bar. This should make a very pretty cockbird.

By the way, Darby if you see this thread, this will be your bird tuesday 

The baby, mom, and dad are the first few pictures in the album:
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/May10th2009#


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Could the dad be hetero for recessive red?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BECKEY, First I would like to know are these birds breeding in an open loft, I feel that maybe the dad you have posted may not be the true sire here. The hen in question here looks to be nothing more then a normal red check white flight.Now having said all that the father could be a heterozygous recessive red this could explain two red young in the nest as the cock could have passed the recessive red gene to the young hen thus two red birds in the nest.I need to keep thinking about this *GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This pair has been and will continue to be in an individual cage until they're finished breeding. So what I pictured, are the only possible parents.


All the birds in the father's pedigree were blue birds except one granddam, who was a red check. One side has quite a bit of meuleman in it, so I suppose it is possible the recessive red could have been hiding through the generations. 

The hen is out of nothing but red checks and a couple red bars.

Also, the two parents are completely non-related.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

The guys are correct - note the greying in the "ashy" part of the tail and flights. This is very very common with ash-red birds that are heterozygous for recessive red. 

I'd bet that's been carried along for a mess of generations (no problem at all) without surfacing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BECKEY,Are these two the first babys that you raised from this pair? * GEORGE


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> By the way, Darby if you see this thread, this will be your bird tuesday


Becky, Jessica seen it and I think she has claimed it. Out of the 30+ birds in the loft I think I only have 2


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi BECKEY,Are these two the first babys that you raised from this pair? * GEORGE


Nope. This is the third round. Since I gave away these two, I'll let them raise one more for me, just because I like their babies so much.

First round was a blue bar splash and a blue velvet white flight. Second round was another blue velvet white flight and a red bar (I'll have to get some pictures of him. May look different after the moult, but right now his bars and red neck look very lightly colored).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

fastpitch dad said:


> Becky, Jessica seen it and I think she has claimed it. Out of the 30+ birds in the loft I think I only have 2


Haha.
Well, you may have to take some more pictures of him then once he's a little older


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

its their babie,
red checks can make darker babies.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rec. reds... Dave


----------

